
Neural Implant Enables Paralyzed ALS Patient to Type Six Words per Minute - Mz
Http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/biomedical/bionics/neural-implant-enables-paralyzed-als-patient-to-type-6-words-per-minute
======
crystalmeph
This reminds me of an experiment where they put an implant in monkeys' brains
that allowed them to control a robotic arm:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/29/science/29brain.html?_r=1](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/29/science/29brain.html?_r=1).

That article doesn't mention it, but another article I read at the time (or
maybe it was for a followup experiment?) pointed out that while at first the
monkeys were moving their own arm in tandem with the robotic arm, eventually
they learned to control the robot arm independently of their own arm.

That was the most interesting part to me, because it raises the possibility of
someday having something like a Dr. Octopus suit.

~~~
_jeans
Very interesting. You wouldn't even need the thing you are manipulating to be
attached to you. In the future you could go beyond Dr. Octopus, to pseudo-
telekinesis, manipulating a mass of nanorobots.

~~~
sdrothrock
The plot of Big Hero Six revolved around exactly that. :)

------
comex
For reference, a quick Google search indicates that Stephen Hawking's current
input rate is 1-2 WPM. This would already be an improvement.

~~~
bitwize
Hasn't Professor Hawking been agitating for Intel and other companies to come
up with one for his own use because he is losing control of the last of his
muscles?

Looks like he's closer to having it...

~~~
zitterbewegung
I don't think he would be a candidate to this surgery due to his age though.

~~~
yazaddaruvala
I think at the point where you have a movie about your life, if you really
press, you'll be allowed to get the surgery.

~~~
kibibu
"Don't you know who I am?! I was on The Simpsons!"

------
kylebgorman
There are many groups working on non-invasive technologies that do the same
using EEG. One commercial example, which I'm told is quite good:
[http://www.intendix.com](http://www.intendix.com)

------
azinman2
So great. These are the people who need it the most, and if done well enough,
opens the gateways for non sick people to benefit as well.

